# Apple Watches



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

I have been having trouble with independent apps recording my rides. What does everyone think about Apple watches or Fitbit. TIA!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I had a basic fitbit so it wasn't accurate for riding because it was steps and then distance was calculated based on some average distance per step.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the applewatch..its ok but the battery life is horrible. I have a garmin vivoactive 3 as well...if I know I'm going on a longer ride, I use it. Its amazing. Great recording, maps your ride so if you get lost you can navigate back...amazing battery life. I only switched to the applewatch becuase the I was having trouble with the vivoactive during work. I'm a dog groomer and the touch screen is SUPER sensitive...so when I was bathing dogs it was always flipping out. You can lock the screen but then you can't really use the watches functions as a smartwatch...The applewatch does MUCH better in day to day activity for me but the vivoactive 3 is way better for riding/activity tracking. Now if you don't have a job where the watch is constantly getting water on the screen, the vivoactive would probably be a great all around watch for you. Also fitbits do not have their own independant gps, the apple watch 3 and up AND the garmin watch does. So no matter what, it can track what you're doing. I'd highly recommend staying away from the fitbits.


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks so much for the responses! I am going to check out the Garmin. Christmas is coming! LOL


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

The garmin is a bit bulkier then the apple watch and not AS high tech but if you care more about the activities....its the way to go. Its battery lasts 3-5 days too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Equilab is one that I use. It has a lot of features that I have not used on it, but it does require rides. I can't look up the names right now, but I also have 2 other apps that are actually jogging apps with a buy in app option that is specific to tracking horseback riding trails. If I remember to check, I will come back and post the names here. It was a great app to track the distance we travelled on our conditioning gallops.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AGibson said:


> Thanks so much for the responses! I am going to check out the Garmin. Christmas is coming! LOL



I ride with two Garmins, a newer GPSMAP64s, and an older etrex HCx. I carry one and GF carries the other.


Buy rechargeable batteries and you'll be good for several years.


Don't buy maps, download them from https://www.gpsfiledepot.com/


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

@gunslinger thanks for the heads up. I'm headed to a local running shop to look at the watches. I thought about buying online but I want to look at them. I don't really want the smart features, just the mapping and recording of my rides.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If you want the mapping and recording your ride, Garmin is the way to go. It uses its own gps so it’s not dependent on your phone, best battery life and loads of mapping/gps features.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

evilamc said:


> If you want the mapping and recording your ride, Garmin is the way to go. It uses its own gps so it’s not dependent on your phone, best battery life and loads of mapping/gps features.



Yes, agreed.


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

I got a Garmin Vivoactive 3! LOVE IT! Worked great on my ride today!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think **** Tracy must have had an Apple watch....


----------

